# What's wrong with my gourami?



## Tarutan (Apr 20, 2013)

I added a new neon blue dwarf gourami to my 10 gallon tank. He developed a white spot over a couple days on his fin and was flashing against leaves so I immediately started treatment for ich by dosing with biospheres maracide(malachite green?). Today is the tanks last dose and I noticed one of the gouramis eyes was turning white. His other eye is just fine he isn't showing any other symptoms. The white spot on his fin finally dropped off after a couple days. What is wrong with his eye?


----------



## Tarutan (Apr 20, 2013)

Ugh after doing some research, it seams Dwarf Gouramis are highly susceptible to bacterial and fungal infections. The fin rot suggests a bacterial infection, and the swollen discolored eye is from the ich according to this article. There is also a green translucent tube like thing coming from what I would guess to be the anal cavity. According to the article that sounds like thread worms. Did I just get a sick Gourami or what?

Now to figure out all the medication I need to get him healthy and how to administer them properly. Would malachite green take care of all parasites including the ich and any internal worms? Would using anti bacterial and fungal medicines at the same time as the ich medicine be safe?

Gourami Fish Diseases


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

How many do you have in your 10? 
Yes they are very susceptible to sickness in general. Water needs to be extra clean for them and stable. seeing as he is new he may have came home with this issue.. keep an eye on the others


----------



## Tarutan (Apr 20, 2013)

Agent13 said:


> How many do you have in your 10?
> Yes they are very susceptible to sickness in general. Water needs to be extra clean for them and stable. seeing as he is new he may have came home with this issue.. keep an eye on the others


2 platties and and African dwarf frog and it is heavily planted. The rest of them are healthy but I did an ick treatment the second I saw that white grain on the gouramis fin and the rest of them did not get infected. I am going to petco to get anti fungal and bacterial treatments for the water but it looks like it may be too late for the beautiful gourami


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Tarutan said:


> 2 platties and and African dwarf frog and it is heavily planted. The rest of them are healthy but I did an ick treatment the second I saw that white grain on the gouramis fin and the rest of them did not get infected. I am going to petco to get anti fungal and bacterial treatments for the water but it looks like it may be too late for the beautiful gourami


nooo... Don't treat the water with the frogs in there at all. Take them out and qt them if you ever need to do that! They absorb everything through their skin and what is safe for fish is often not for ADFs


----------



## Swimolotl (Jun 6, 2013)

Powder blue DGs can be little buggers to keep healthy. You need to not mix your medications. What temp is your tank at? How often are you doing water changes and do you gravel vac? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tarutan (Apr 20, 2013)

Swimolotl said:


> Powder blue DGs can be little buggers to keep healthy. You need to not mix your medications. What temp is your tank at? How often are you doing water changes and do you gravel vac?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 It's a neon blue not powder blue but that is just colors right? Same fish. I actually checked the mardeh guide that came with the maracide and it told me to use maracyn two in cunjuction to avoid secondary infections which I did not. Picked some up and started the first dose today, which was the last day to dose maracide. 

My tank is at 79farenheit, 8.0 to 8.2 ph. Sand substrate and I do 40% water changes, gravel vac, and tank cleaning once a week. If I notice the tank getting too dirty inbetween I do a small 15% water change and gravel vac between the main changes.

Mardel has a small range of products that seems like it is designed to deal with most diseases and some products can be used in conjunction with others. I really like how easy they make it. They have two parasite meds, which you aren't supposed to use together, called maracide and copper safe. 

The dwarf gourami doesn't seem like he will make it


----------



## Fabi (May 29, 2013)

I have 3 Gouramis here and all died too because of ich.


----------

